# Shipping Insurance



## Samktm (Mar 12, 2013)

Im moving my stuff in a few weeks from UK with a company i used to work for in a 20ft to Ottawa. Ive got a good deal on the shipping itself but am still negiotaing a better insurance rate.
Has anyone on here used a third party for their shipping insurance rather than the removals people? If so can you recommend any? 
thanks


----------



## Samktm (Mar 12, 2013)

Letton Percival seem to get good reviews. Has anyone used them?


----------



## IT2013 (Jul 2, 2013)

No sorry. But the shipping companies I've approached had insurance quotes ranging from 2.5%- 4% of the shipment value. Most quote 3%.


----------



## Samktm (Mar 12, 2013)

Did u know that their rates are something that you can negotiate on just as you would with price of removal.


----------



## IT2013 (Jul 2, 2013)

No. I had no idea. The issue with insurance, there is usually a hassle when there is a claim and unfortunately it is of no benefit for those irreplaceable items.
I got rid of most of our stuff especially furniture and electrics!


----------

